# Polo Towers Rep coming to my house?



## Galniko (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a polo towers representative coming to my house tonight to discuss my ownership.  I have already turned down the new "points" system. Could this be another attempt. Has anyone else had home visits?


----------



## fnewman (Jan 12, 2010)

No, but that seems to be a new and innovative approach.  I'll be interested to hear how it goes.  P.S. - don't be afraid to tell them how they could modify their offer to meet whatever your needs may be - there is often a lot of flexibility that they won't offer upfront.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 12, 2010)

Also ask him to show his ID. Make sure he is who he says is (working for Polo Tower).


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 12, 2010)

This is going to be a sales call - no way would I let a TS Salesman in my house.  I would call and cancel - firmly!


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 12, 2010)

I have had calls for a home visit, for a conference call, etc. and always have turned them down.  No way, do I want to talk to timeshare sales people in my home or on my phone.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 12, 2010)

I wouldn't let a timeshare rep/salesperson come to my house either.  Good luck with this one!

Deb


----------



## geekette (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow.

Not me, either.  

Please post back later so we know that you weren't abducted into the slime trade.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 12, 2010)

You guys are to funny. I just can't believe a timeshare salesman can strike such fear into people. I receive calls on a regular basis and all I have to do is say no thanks. It's not so bad talking to them so much as getting them to understand the word no and, if you let your no mean no, that's not so tough either. 

Look at it this way, if that salesman is in your home, chances are he can't call for the manager or the last chance temporary membership guy to come try and rescue the sale. Plus, you're not captive in their sales room. He had to drive himself to your house.

I don't take my phone off the hook when I'm at a timeshare resort. I don't tell them to put my name on a no call list. I only go to a presentation if I think there is something of interest to me. If they don't have something I'm interested in, I just tell them no. Really, how bad could it be?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 12, 2010)

Who said they were afraid?   I'm not afraid but I would never ever invite any kind of salesman into my house.  First of all, it is an invasion of privacy, and 2ndly it is a waste of time!  I feel the same about vacation - I am not willing to waste a second of precious vacation time with a sales person!

I have stayed at TS resorts where they called every single day to invite us to something that was really just a sales presentation - even though we said no every time.  It gets tiresome, and you better believe I unplug the phone!


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 12, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> You guys are to funny. I just can't believe a timeshare salesman can strike such fear into people. I receive calls on a regular basis and all I have to do is say no thanks. It's not so bad talking to them so much as getting them to understand the word no and, if you let your no mean no, that's not so tough either.
> 
> If they don't have something I'm interested in, I just tell them no. Really, how bad could it be?




This from someone who has five weeks!       Then again, so do I!


----------



## geekette (Jan 12, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Who said they were afraid?   I'm not afraid but I would never ever invite any kind of salesman into my house.  First of all, it is an invasion of privacy, and 2ndly it is a waste of time!  ...



exactly, I'm not afraid, I just am not interested in 'inviting that type of element' into my home.  It's my peaceful sanctuary.

Plus, it's harder to be rude to someone in my own home, where they are "my guest".  Far easier to walk out of somewhere than to get someone out if they won't go.  I'm not a large lady; they'd have to be pretty small for me to womanhandle them out of the house.


----------



## Kay H (Jan 12, 2010)

I learned my lesson the hard way.  Years ago , when I was newly married, a salesman (forget what he was selling, maybe windows) came to my house and he wouldn't leave.  I had to threaten to call the police to get him out.  I will never again allow a sales person into my home.:zzz:


----------



## Galniko (Jan 13, 2010)

*He came, he left, we bought*

I completely do not trust timeshares salesmen or anything I say. I almost feel like they attend training seminars, where they are given fake bio's to share at each presentation (some we've gotten, I took this job to be closer to my boyfriend who I found out is cheating on me, my wife is newly pregnant, I use my timeshare to surf all over the country, my parents own points in RCI and they hate - you are lucky you own DRI points, etc)

We decided to purchase, although I am still trying to figure out (before the 3 day recind limit) if it was the best decision.

We own a 2 bedroom suite at Polo Towers in Las Vegas. We purchased it in 2003 for about $19,000 (way overpriced!). After crying for 3 months (I was only 23 at time of purchase) my mother took out a 2nd mortgage because I refused to pay them 17% interest.  I've resigned to the fact I own a timeshare and because of my age/career choice (social services) I rarely travel.

The MF is now up to $1000 and I had to pay an assessment fee of about $1,000 a few years ago (although we were told it would be waived, however, due to the vote being tabled for 2 years, we ended up having to pay the fee).

We now own 12,000 points for the amount of $2,995.  The CLUB membership of $294 is waived the 1st year. We went to a presentation this summer at the resort and this amount was a little less than half the cost they offered, which made me inclined to go ahead and make the purchase. 

We are not that interested in staying in Vegas and I never was able to "grasp" the trade system (although I didn't try that hard).  The salesman made it seem like if we made reservations within 60 days of our arrival (point cost is decreased 50%) we could travel for 2 or 3 weeks a year, rather than our 1 week in Vegas.

Is there a great post that gives me a overview of the points system. I was left with the 2009 CLUB point and benefits directory. They are sending my the rest of the information in about a month (long after my opportunity to rescind is gone).


----------



## Blondie (Jan 20, 2010)

Let's recap-

Your mother took out a second mortgage the first time you screwed up
You rarely travel
You didn't grasp trading because, well, you never really tried
You don't trust timeshare salesmen
You bought AGAIN

And that, galniko, is why timeshare people come to your house. 

PS- I hope your mother doesn't see this


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 20, 2010)

Galniko said:


> I completely do not trust timeshares salesmen or anything I say. I almost feel like they attend training seminars, where they are given fake bio's to share at each presentation (some we've gotten, I took this job to be closer to my boyfriend who I found out is cheating on me, my wife is newly pregnant, I use my timeshare to surf all over the country, my parents own points in RCI and they hate - you are lucky you own DRI points, etc)
> 
> We decided to purchase, although I am still trying to figure out (before the 3 day recind limit) if it was the best decision.
> 
> ...



http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/convert_timeshare_deeded_week_to_points.html


----------



## Amy (Jan 20, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Let's recap-
> 
> Your mother took out a second mortgage the first time you screwed up
> You rarely travel
> ...




I had the SAME reaction as you, Blondie.


----------

